# So close to giving up



## Desi's_lost

recently i've been by myself with the baby a lot more and its been making it a lot harder to BF because i have to pump exclusively. Syri gave me trouble in the hospital being so impatient and such and then with her reflux it just wasnt worth it to not pump exclusively. So i had this great idea that i would try and get her back to the breast cause its so hard to keep up with pumping when there is no one to watch her when i do. i started simple, putting four ounces in the bottle so she'd only have to nurse for one more. went well at first but this last time she threw the biggest fit and would only nurse for maybe two minutes then would not stop crying. it was the most miserable frustrating thing. i ended crying almost as much as her. :cry: 
i absolutely do not believe in formula feeding unless the mother cant make enough milk/has a transmitable disease so i just dont know what to do =/

sorry had to get it out. :nope:


----------



## annawrigley

Aww sorry you're going through a rough time :hugs: Why are you so against formula? If BFing/pumping is making you so miserable it wouldn't be the end of the world to switch. You have given her almost 3 months of the best start, formula's not poison :lol: x


----------



## stephx

I agree with Anna, and if it's making you miserable is it really worth it? You've given her 3 months of bm and that's amazing :hugs: x


----------



## vinteenage

Well Finn's been on part formula since one week since I'm not making enough (and my production refuses to increase). He'll latch once like every month and then pitch a fit and refuses to settle down. It is awful!

I can commisterate though. I'm getting increasingly tired of pumping. It's a pain. I made it to 3 months and am happy, though ideally I'd like to make it to six months. 

Desi, would you feel better if you put her on organic formula or such? Believe me, I wasnt thrilled about having to put Finn on formula but he's happy, healthy and flourishing.


----------



## Desi's_lost

i know its not, its just how i've grown up. my mom breastfed me till i was 2. i'd feel like such a failure. and pumping doesnt quite make me miserable its that when i cant my supply gets low and then i barely have enough to give her. its the absence of milk that makes me miserable. =/


----------



## vinteenage

Desi's_lost said:


> i know its not, its just how i've grown up. my mom breastfed me till i was 2. i'd feel like such a failure. and pumping doesnt quite make me miserable its that when i cant my supply gets low and then i barely have enough to give her. its the absence of milk that makes me miserable. =/

I'd supplement with formula. If you're stressing about not making enough milk, you're going to make even less. Go out and buy a can, top off her bottles with it (I usually only get 2oz pumped, so Finn gets 2oz of formula every feeding). You'll know she's being fed and full and you won't have to worry, she'll still be getting the benefits of breastmilk; formula won't take that away.


----------



## amygwen

I'm sorry Desi, that must be frustrating. I started drinking this thing called "Mother's milk" and it helped me produce more milk. I don't drink it anymore because I don't need to produce that much milk anymore since Kenneth is on solids. But if you want, I can mail them to you. Just PM me your address..

I can totally understand where you're coming from though, in the beginning I had to supplement with formula and it sucked because I hated not producing enough. Either way, you can only do so much. Don't take it out on yourself :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

vinteenage said:


> Well Finn's been on part formula since one week since I'm not making enough (and my production refuses to increase). He'll latch once like every month and then pitch a fit and refuses to settle down. It is awful!
> 
> I can commisterate though. I'm getting increasingly tired of pumping. It's a pain. I made it to 3 months and am happy, though ideally I'd like to make it to six months.
> 
> Desi, would you feel better if you put her on organic formula or such? Believe me, I wasnt thrilled about having to put Finn on formula but he's happy, healthy and flourishing.

i didnt even know they made organic formula, but not really. i think the guilt would be just as bad as the frustration of just having enough milk. I mean I have a few cans in the event that I end up having no choice but I feel like supplementing would drive me just as crazy because of how I feel about it and the added financial strain (I have an extremely limited income)
Hopefully this being out of the business will stop soon and my mom will be able to take her for the ocassional, but extremely needed half hour =/


----------



## Desi's_lost

amygwen said:


> I'm sorry Desi, that must be frustrating. I started drinking this thing called "Mother's milk" and it helped me produce more milk. I don't drink it anymore because I don't need to produce that much milk anymore since Kenneth is on solids. But if you want, I can mail them to you. Just PM me your address..
> 
> I can totally understand where you're coming from though, in the beginning I had to supplement with formula and it sucked because I hated not producing enough. Either way, you can only do so much. Don't take it out on yourself :hugs:

aww thanks Amy. I wouldnt want to do that to you though, shipping charges are a pain in the ass =P


----------



## vinteenage

Do you have Amazon Prime Des? If you sign up for Amazon Mom  you get free 2 day shipping on some (many) items. I order so much stuff on Amazon now, easier than going to the store! They have the tea, that's how I get it...even though it does jack-shit for me.

I get it in bulk, since you're supposed to drink 3-5 cups a day.


----------



## Desi's_lost

vinteenage said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> i know its not, its just how i've grown up. my mom breastfed me till i was 2. i'd feel like such a failure. and pumping doesnt quite make me miserable its that when i cant my supply gets low and then i barely have enough to give her. its the absence of milk that makes me miserable. =/
> 
> I'd supplement with formula. If you're stressing about not making enough milk, you're going to make even less. Go out and buy a can, top off her bottles with it (I usually only get 2oz pumped, so Finn gets 2oz of formula every feeding). You'll know she's being fed and full and you won't have to worry, she'll still be getting the benefits of breastmilk; formula won't take that away.Click to expand...

At the moment I have just enough, but as my pumping schedule has been thrown out the door today, I'm nervous that its going to go down on me tomorrow. we'll see. im really hoping it'll humor me and not do that. But i do have a can of gerber goodstart or something from all the samples they sent me.


----------



## vinteenage

vinteenage said:


> Do you have Amazon Prime Des? If you sign up for Amazon Mom  you get free 2 day shipping on some (many) items. I order so much stuff on Amazon now, easier than going to the store! They have the tea, that's how I get it...even though it does jack-shit for me.
> 
> I get it in bulk, since you're supposed to drink 3-5 cups a day.


Quoting myself in case you didn't see it.

My pumping schedule gets fucking up, a lot, because I am lazy or we go out or something and it doesn't drop. I just tend to feel like I'm going to explode. :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I totally understand. I had so many issues pumping because I had nobody to watch Livi. And as soon as she saw the boob she was like :brat:

When I had to supplement with formula I felt like such a failure. To the point where I couldn't even go buy it myself, my mom had to do it for me because I'd break down crying every time someone saw me with it.

But now that's she's back on breast milk and I don't feel the animosity towards formula that I did then, I can see that it didn't hurt her or delay her in any way. Chickie's almost walking and she's only 6 months!

It did help me feel a bit better about it because I used Organic Soy formula, like Daphne suggested.

Amy, is that Mother's Milk stuff a kind of tea?


----------



## annawrigley

Desi's_lost said:


> i know its not, its just how i've grown up. my mom breastfed me till i was 2. i'd feel like such a failure. and pumping doesnt quite make me miserable its that when i cant my supply gets low and then i barely have enough to give her. its the absence of milk that makes me miserable. =/

It was how I was raised as well, my mum BF me until my brother was born when I was 4 :shock: They had to send me away to my grandparents for a week to wean me off it :rofl: I'd never considered anything else, just assumed I would BF but things don't always work out as we plan and I dont feel guilty at all for FFing Noah cos he's thriving! Really, its not as bad as you think! Little girl needs fed! x


----------



## Desi's_lost

I'll deff. look up that stuff then, if it works. And thanks Ally and everyone.


----------



## AriannasMama

We switched to formula b/c Arianna is tongue tied, making her latch extremely painful and incorrect, so she would get frustrated and I ended up not producing enough. She is on soy formula now and is just fine. Like I said, if you are happy your baby is happy, no matter how they get their milk, as long as they are healthy :)


----------



## aob1013

Sheer determination got me through and knowing that i wanted to give him the best i could. Keep going, you are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## amygwen

Desi's_lost said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Desi, that must be frustrating. I started drinking this thing called "Mother's milk" and it helped me produce more milk. I don't drink it anymore because I don't need to produce that much milk anymore since Kenneth is on solids. But if you want, I can mail them to you. Just PM me your address..
> 
> I can totally understand where you're coming from though, in the beginning I had to supplement with formula and it sucked because I hated not producing enough. Either way, you can only do so much. Don't take it out on yourself :hugs:
> 
> aww thanks Amy. I wouldnt want to do that to you though, shipping charges are a pain in the ass =PClick to expand...

Trust me, I do not mind. I wouldn't have offered if I care! Send me your address, I'll happily send them to you!


----------



## amygwen

Croc-O-Dile said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I totally understand. I had so many issues pumping because I had nobody to watch Livi. And as soon as she saw the boob she was like :brat:
> 
> When I had to supplement with formula I felt like such a failure. To the point where I couldn't even go buy it myself, my mom had to do it for me because I'd break down crying every time someone saw me with it.
> 
> But now that's she's back on breast milk and I don't feel the animosity towards formula that I did then, I can see that it didn't hurt her or delay her in any way. Chickie's almost walking and she's only 6 months!
> 
> It did help me feel a bit better about it because I used Organic Soy formula, like Daphne suggested.
> *
> Amy, is that Mother's Milk stuff a kind of tea*?


Ally, yes it is.. it tastes like black licorice. If that's how you spell it haha, it has an acquired taste but if you had milk it helps!!


----------



## xgem27x

I know you want to BF and if you can do it, then go for it, but if your milk supply is getting low and Syri isnt feeding well from it, then don't completely rule out formula feeding!

There are some people that desperately want a natural birth, but in the end have to go for an emergancy c-section, so we dont always get what we want, you just have to flow with whats best in the situation xxx

:hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

Im a little confused hun, Are you not making enough milk or is it just because LO crys at feeds :flower:

When Amari cryed at feeds (And yes, trust me she did!) It was either because my milk flow was too fast (Which made he cry no stop during the day, exhibit colic symptoms and reflux) or my supply was to low (constant sucking)

If your supply is too fast (Milk coming fromt he non feeding breast, Saturating clothing, even just coming out forcefully, If baby pulls back etc ec) then once baby has brought milk down, Break the seal on the nipple and let your milk fly into a towel, Once the milk has alll gone pop LO back, Let them finish the feed. This will take approx 2 weeks but my god, it helped!

If your supply is low (Which it may well be with having to pump?) Your baby will be crying because she cant get the milk down quick enough, Milk from a bottle comes down a hell of a lot quicker (bottle confusion), Unfortunatly theres not a lot that can rectify that, only sheer determination :flower:

Your LO is still young, You WILL master this! I promise.
It took me about 10 weeks to really feel completly confident BFing.

The other thing is, If you can be around baby (Im not clued up on why you pump etc) try not to suppliment if you want to BF, You need to pump until your sore, Supplimenting will only make it worse because baby will think shes full and not ask you for milk and your milk will just twindle away until you have nothing :flower:

For me it went

Amari got fed, Then fed my milk from a cup, then id pump.
Id get a half hour break and then the rota would start again!

I got my milk back, I got over supply, But now im very happy :flower:

Get that baby to the breast as often as possible! and pump lots at night, this is when your prolactin levels are highest.


----------



## vinteenage

She pumping because Syri has very bad reflux, and therefore pukes everything up. A thickener has to be added to her milk so she can keep it down, which obviously can only be done in a bottel


----------



## lucy_x

vinteenage said:


> She pumping because Syri has very bad reflux, and therefore pukes everything up. A thickener has to be added to her milk so she can keep it down, which obviously can only be done in a bottel

thanks for clearing that up hun :flower:
When Amari had reflux i just popped it down in a syring before BFing, Is that not a possibility?


----------



## AriannasMama

They only have thickeners that you have to mix in with the milk in the US....that I am aware of anyways.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Honestly, Desi, do not push yourself. Stress will lead to an unhappy mummy, so less milk and an unhappy Syri.

Formula is not the be all and end all of the world. If it comes to it after you have exhausted all your other options, consider it. It won't kill Syri. It won't make you a failure. All bodies are created differently and that's nothing we should feel bad about.


----------



## lucy_x

AriannasMama said:


> They only have thickeners that you have to mix in with the milk in the US....that I am aware of anyways.

Ahh I see

Desi, Ignore everything i have said :flower:


----------



## nadinek

:hugs: Massive hugs hon. you're doing an awesome job!!!! id just supplement with it, it doesn't have to be one or the other alone. you've given her nearly 3 months and thats amazing!

ive had supply issues this time but then i realised i wasn't eating enough. i felt so bad afterwards, but when i went back to eating and not worrying about my weight i couldn't believe how much more milk i made. i supplemented for a few weeks though and baby is fine.


----------



## Desi's_lost

She gets a 1/2 a tablespoon of rice with each of her (5 oz) bottles so that she can keep most of it down. Its about the only thing that her doctors have suggested that helps. I had just been hoping to get her back to nursing to save time and help keep up my milk supply which tends to get easily messed up if i'm late pumping or miss a time. I'm going to try that mothers milk tea stuff, the amazing AmyGwen is sending me some, so hopefully thats going to help. Thanks everyone :hugs: If it comes down to it, I will supplement but i'm just really hoping that doesnt have to happen. I used to have an awesome milk supply but I was a bit oblivious early on and didnt know I had to pump every four hours so its been a bit downhill since then. Maybe with that tea it'll boost it again though :shrug:, that would be pretty amazing lol


----------



## AriannasMama

Desi, you should try this stuff called gelmix....I use it to thicken Arianna's milk and it works amazingly and its a lot better than using rice....if you go to their website they will send you 3 samples so you can decide if you want to buy it or not as its kind of expensive. Arianna is a different baby with it.


----------



## x__amour

Desi, you're doing an amazing thing breast feeding Syri. But don't feel guilty if it comes to formula, you've done fantastically. Good luck!
:hugs:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

You don't put the rice in her bottle do you ... :wacko:

And really, she is exceptionally young for having any form of soilid. Still can't believe you ignored all the advice you sought after and went ahead with that


----------



## annawrigley

rubixcyoob. said:


> *You don't put the rice in her bottle do you ... *
> 
> And really, she is exceptionally young for having any form of soilid. Still can't believe you ignored all the advice you sought after and went ahead with that

Hey, its better than formula :winkwink:


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You don't put the rice in her bottle do you ... *
> 
> And really, she is exceptionally young for having any form of soilid. Still can't believe you ignored all the advice you sought after and went ahead with that
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, its better than formula :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

Hun I didnt want to put Gracelynn on formula either.From the hospital and the problems that went on there and her being in the nursery and everything when i brought her home and problems she had 
i couldnt make enough milk for her to make her happy.
I excusivley pumped for 6 weeks and it just wouldnt go up. I ended up stopping cause I went back to school. 
I started her on formula and mixed it with breast milk, she was having acid reflux bad and since she was born(which i was told was normal but it didnt get better). I had to put cereal in her formula but it helped for a bit then stopped. Then we switched her formula and she hardly spits up.
Putting your LO on formula isnt the end of the world. Gracelynn is on all soy sensitive formula now and it has helped her so much
Your doing great though!!
:hugs:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

LoisP said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You don't put the rice in her bottle do you ... *
> 
> And really, she is exceptionally young for having any form of soilid. Still can't believe you ignored all the advice you sought after and went ahead with that
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, its better than formula :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

You guys are being a bit mean and slightly snide... :(
It's actually recomended in America. Plus the rice is different over there. Don't want to start an argument but I think she was asking on advice on how to continue pumping, not for a lecture on rice in bottles xxxx
Doctors in the US DO say to do what she's doing. Alot of other US mums have said this. Ally (cro-o-dile) told me this a few weeks ago. She was going on their advice, not something she made up in her head. :flower:
Plus she's doing her best, all of us are. We don't need girls being bitchy when asking for advice?? :flower:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I'm actually genuinely concerned if she sticks rice in her babys bottle. It's a choking hazard and a serious health hazard.
But I too agree with Anna. It's funny how rice perhaps in a bottle and definately in an under developed stomach to handle it is better than formula.


----------



## amygwen

Desi's_lost said:


> She gets a 1/2 a tablespoon of rice with each of her (5 oz) bottles so that she can keep most of it down. Its about the only thing that her doctors have suggested that helps. I had just been hoping to get her back to nursing to save time and help keep up my milk supply which tends to get easily messed up if i'm late pumping or miss a time. I'm going to try that mothers milk tea stuff, the amazing AmyGwen is sending me some, so hopefully thats going to help. Thanks everyone :hugs: If it comes down to it, I will supplement but i'm just really hoping that doesnt have to happen. I used to have an awesome milk supply but I was a bit oblivious early on and didnt know I had to pump every four hours so its been a bit downhill since then. Maybe with that tea it'll boost it again though :shrug:, that would be pretty amazing lol

Woohoo!! It'll be on it's way very soon, i'll be sending it right after work :hugs: Hope it works for you Desi!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

rubixcyoob. said:


> I'm actually genuinely concerned if she sticks rice in her babys bottle. It's a choking hazard and a serious health hazard.
> But I too agree with Anna. It's funny how rice perhaps in a bottle and definately in an under developed stomach to handle it is better than formula.

I wouldn't do it myself...but I think it's slightly different advice in America for some doctors hence maybe she does it. I think it's a case of the lesser of two evils and in HER opinion, BF with rice is better than formula even if it's not ours. And yeah I don't think YOU were being snide but the following 2 posts were a bit pointless. She only wanted support in this thread for pumping which is hard work! I only managed for 2 weeks before giving into formula, and whilst I don't think theres anything wrong with formula from an objective point of view...I did feel sooo guilty about it for weeks and felt like a failure. :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

A lot of doctors *do* recommend it, any thickened milk could be a choking hazard really, the thickener I use wanted me to use 2 scoops for 4oz but it was too thick so I just adjusted it to my baby's needs. Reflux is* NOT* a fun thing at all and you do whatever you can to keep your baby happy. Rice isn't the best way to thicken milk, but its usually the first thing doctors suggest before putting your baby on antacids. 

Rice IS a filler tho Desi, I really really suggest you try out the product I told you about. A lot less calories and it doesn't act as a filler.


----------



## xgem27x

Maybe formula will actually help take all the problems away, rather than having breast milk and rice to stop the reflux, why not try a formula, just for a week or so, see how it goes and how she handles it, it might sort out her reflux problem, surely its worth a try, and if it doesn't then at least you know, and you've tried it xx

Also, I understand the big hoo-ha about "breast is best" but it sounds like you are being very stubborn on your views on it to even consider trying formula, I'm sure all mums here agree that bringing up a child is about trial and error, but if you never try out new stuff, how will you ever know whats best for your daughter xx


----------



## Leah_xx

Xgem27X- Gracelynn was given regular formula and breast milk with a bit of cereal the first few weeks and she spit up so much. So i took the cereal out and she did poorly.
Well then her formula made her sick for 2 1/2 weeks so we switched her formula to soy formula and she has done wonders. 
Like i said too she might wanna try something else. 
It could help


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Marzipan_girl said:


> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually genuinely concerned if she sticks rice in her babys bottle. It's a choking hazard and a serious health hazard.
> But I too agree with Anna. It's funny how rice perhaps in a bottle and definately in an under developed stomach to handle it is better than formula.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do it myself...but I think it's slightly different advice in America for some doctors hence maybe she does it. I think it's a case of the lesser of two evils and in HER opinion, BF with rice is better than formula even if it's not ours. And yeah I don't think YOU were being snide but the following 2 posts were a bit pointless. She only wanted support in this thread for pumping which is hard work! I only managed for 2 weeks before giving into formula, and whilst I don't think theres anything wrong with formula from an objective point of view...I did feel sooo guilty about it for weeks and felt like a failure. :flower:Click to expand...



What's snidey isn't Anna or whomever else commented my post, but her writing a thread asking on advice on putting rice in her daughter's bottle then ignoring all our warnings completely ;)

So her asking for advice on this matter and then only listening to people who are after her own heart and totally disregarding formula even though it is much less dangerous than rice in a bottle or so young is just the same.


----------



## AriannasMama

They also have a thickened formula Enfaml/Similac AR, problem is its thickened with rice starch and can cause constipation. Studies have shown that Soy can help with the spitting up, Soy + Gelmix = Different & happy Arianna. We are out of her thickener now and I can really tell how much its helped now that she doesn't have any.

Switching to formula, or even supplementing doesn't mean you've failed or that you're doing your baby harm, if formula was dangerous they wouldn't sell it. You've already BF her for this long and any bit of BM is a good start, no matter how much the baby gets.


----------



## xgem27x

rubixcyoob. said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually genuinely concerned if she sticks rice in her babys bottle. It's a choking hazard and a serious health hazard.
> But I too agree with Anna. It's funny how rice perhaps in a bottle and definately in an under developed stomach to handle it is better than formula.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do it myself...but I think it's slightly different advice in America for some doctors hence maybe she does it. I think it's a case of the lesser of two evils and in HER opinion, BF with rice is better than formula even if it's not ours. And yeah I don't think YOU were being snide but the following 2 posts were a bit pointless. She only wanted support in this thread for pumping which is hard work! I only managed for 2 weeks before giving into formula, and whilst I don't think theres anything wrong with formula from an objective point of view...I did feel sooo guilty about it for weeks and felt like a failure. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's snidey isn't Anna or whomever else commented my post, but her writing a thread asking on advice on putting rice in her daughter's bottle then ignoring all our warnings completely ;)
> 
> So her asking for advice on this matter and then only listening to people who are after her own heart and totally disregarding formula even though it is much less dangerous than rice in a bottle or so young is just the same.Click to expand...


Must admit, I know what thread she's on about here, and the problem is, Desi asks for advice on what to do, so people offer advice, and then she ignores everyone completely and just carries on doing what she's doing, why ask for advice in the first place, it just dont make sence ?!?!


----------



## AriannasMama

This is from a US site so everyone is on the same page about it.


*What you've heard: It's okay to put infant cereal in your baby's bottle

The truth: It's not advised except in rare instances, such as when a baby has severe reflux and isn't getting enough calories to grow. "We're not talking about mildly spitty or gassy babies," says Jennifer Shu, M.D., coauthor of Food Fights: Winning the Nutritional Challenges of Parenthood Armed With Insight, Humor, and a Bottle of Ketchup (out August 2007 at aap.org). Even in the tough cases, first check with your doctor about other options, such as supplementing with extra formula or trying medication, like antacids.*


Doctors prefer you try out the rice at first to see if it helps, if it does there is no need to put the baby on any medications. I hate giving Arianna any medications and I would much rather give her thickened formula (not with rice however) than to give her medications twice a day until she grows out of the reflux.


----------



## AriannasMama

More info on rice

https://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/gerdinfant/

I think we all need to look at things with different perspectives. We live in different countries so obviously we will have different guidelines, different advice for illnesses, and even different baby products. 1/2T to 5oz milk is definitely not a choking hazard, UK baby cereal might be different, in fact the formula that Arianna takes is thicker than that, hers is a nectar consistency. If you had a baby who spit up after ever single feeding and was in pain all day long I am sure you would do whatever you could to comfort the baby, correct?


----------



## Youngling

Jack has only ever had formula. I dont see what the big deal is about it.
I dont see why u woudlnt try it, would u rather ur baby suffer?
I have a happy baby cuz he is getting what he needs and plus I am happy.
I think u should atleast give it a go, theres no point in being miserable and also ignorant towards it


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Youngling said:


> Jack has only ever had formula. I dont see what the big deal is about it.
> I dont see why u woudlnt try it, would u rather ur baby suffer?
> I have a happy baby cuz he is getting what he needs and plus I am happy.
> I think u should atleast give it a go, theres no point in being miserable and also ignorant towards it

She doesn't WANT to FF....her baby isn't suffering. Some people really believe in the benefits of BF to be far superior to FF and so she's trying as hard as she can. She doesn't want to try it. It's as simple as that. I don't think we should be persuading her to give up on BF unless her baby is actually starving, in which case i'm sure she'd have done it already!
She might also be MORE miserable if she gave into FF. I felt SHIT when I gave up and still do now. Wish so so much I had continued BF :cry: It's a very personal thing as a mother. You might not have any issues with FF (and yeah, it's not poison we all know that) but some of us are desperate to BF and thats why it's such an issue to us.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

rubixcyoob. said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually genuinely concerned if she sticks rice in her babys bottle. It's a choking hazard and a serious health hazard.
> But I too agree with Anna. It's funny how rice perhaps in a bottle and definately in an under developed stomach to handle it is better than formula.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do it myself...but I think it's slightly different advice in America for some doctors hence maybe she does it. I think it's a case of the lesser of two evils and in HER opinion, BF with rice is better than formula even if it's not ours. And yeah I don't think YOU were being snide but the following 2 posts were a bit pointless. She only wanted support in this thread for pumping which is hard work! I only managed for 2 weeks before giving into formula, and whilst I don't think theres anything wrong with formula from an objective point of view...I did feel sooo guilty about it for weeks and felt like a failure. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's snidey isn't Anna or whomever else commented my post, but her writing a thread asking on advice on putting rice in her daughter's bottle then ignoring all our warnings completely ;)
> 
> So her asking for advice on this matter and then only listening to people who are after her own heart and totally disregarding formula even though it is much less dangerous than rice in a bottle or so young is just the same.Click to expand...

I don't think she was ignoring everyones warnings...she was just doing what she in the end decided was best in according to her doctors advice. Yeah I know it's maybe a bit dopey to ask for advice and then disregard it all lol but then again, we all ask for advice and then pick and choose the answers we like best right?
I dunno I just sort of felt if I had written this thread and seen those answers i'd have felt a bit hurt thats all...but then i'm way overly sensitive. :haha: If i'd had responses like that in the v.early days i'd have burst in to tears!


----------



## fantastica

Can we not start talking about the rice again?

A different thickener has been recommended to Desi, but at the end of the day it's up to her.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Marzipan_girl said:


> Youngling said:
> 
> 
> Jack has only ever had formula. I dont see what the big deal is about it.
> I dont see why u woudlnt try it, would u rather ur baby suffer?
> I have a happy baby cuz he is getting what he needs and plus I am happy.
> I think u should atleast give it a go, theres no point in being miserable and also ignorant towards it
> 
> She doesn't WANT to FF....her baby isn't suffering. Some people really believe in the benefits of BF to be far superior to FF and so she's trying as hard as she can. She doesn't want to try it. It's as simple as that. I don't think we should be persuading her to give up on BF unless her baby is actually starving, in which case i'm sure she'd have done it already!
> She might also be MORE miserable if she gave into FF. I felt SHIT when I gave up and still do now. Wish so so much I had continued BF :cry: It's a very personal thing as a mother. You might not have any issues with FF (and yeah, it's not poison we all know that) but some of us are desperate to BF and thats why it's such an issue to us.Click to expand...




Desi's_lost said:


> i know its not, its just how i've grown up. my mom breastfed me till i was 2. i'd feel like such a failure. and pumping doesnt quite make me miserable its that when i cant my supply gets low and then i barely have enough to give her. its the absence of milk that makes me miserable. =/



She said she can't make enough, that is why people suggested formula. No need to shoot it down it BFing is failing.


----------



## Desi's_lost

rubixcyoob. said:


> You don't put the rice in her bottle do you ... :wacko:
> 
> And really, she is exceptionally young for having any form of soilid. Still can't believe you ignored all the advice you sought after and went ahead with that

my doctors advised I do it, and now she can actually sleep without puking all her food. and for the comment about it being 'better than formula' it is because she still gets all the antibodies she needs.
havent read the rest on the replies after that yet..


----------



## _laura

Honestly why would they make formula if it wasn't as good as BF. My sons perfectly healthy and he's FF. It's your choice but don't be stubborn for the sake of not wanting to FF. Things change and you have to deal with what you have and what will make things better. If FF or part FF is the answer then that's what you need to do.


----------



## Desi's_lost

In the thread everyone is refering to, i asked about adding MORE rice to her milk, not about adding it in the first place..Asyria has been on rice since it was doctor reccommended at 3 weeks because she couldnt keep anything down and neither of us could get an hour of sleep at a stretch. the next step was an antiacid which as others have said medication isnt desirable if avoidable. to clarify again, i make literally just enough milk, even when my supply dips. it just means i have to pump every hour and a half except at night where i get a 5 hour break. 
I just find it really funny how even when others have mentioned that it was doctor recommended girls still need to act like i'm doing something wrong and it somehow gives you the right to talk down to me..or that just because i dont believe in ff its okay to knock my choice to try to help keep my daughter safe. i'd rather not wake up to find her aspirating in her own vomit thank you. i've found a system that keeps here healthy and growing well on target. perfect in her weight precentile and exceeding in all others.
thanks to those who understood and offered support.


----------



## Youngling

Marzipan_girl said:


> Youngling said:
> 
> 
> Jack has only ever had formula. I dont see what the big deal is about it.
> I dont see why u woudlnt try it, would u rather ur baby suffer?
> I have a happy baby cuz he is getting what he needs and plus I am happy.
> I think u should atleast give it a go, theres no point in being miserable and also ignorant towards it
> 
> She doesn't WANT to FF....her baby isn't suffering. Some people really believe in the benefits of BF to be far superior to FF and so she's trying as hard as she can. She doesn't want to try it. It's as simple as that. I don't think we should be persuading her to give up on BF unless her baby is actually starving, in which case i'm sure she'd have done it already!
> She might also be MORE miserable if she gave into FF. I felt SHIT when I gave up and still do now. Wish so so much I had continued BF :cry: It's a very personal thing as a mother. You might not have any issues with FF (and yeah, it's not poison we all know that) but some of us are desperate to BF and thats why it's such an issue to us.[/QUOT
> 
> But if she is that unhappy she should be open to other options.
> She might be offended from people saying she should try ff because she doesnt 'believe' in it but from my point of view im offended from her beliefs. FF isnt as bad as what she is making it out to beClick to expand...


----------



## aob1013

There is nothing wrong with formula milk, HOWEVER it is NOT the same as breastmilk and never will be.

ETA: Not trying to be a dick, just don't want any misinformation out there.


----------



## JoJo16

alice had severe reflux and was always projectile vomiting and hardly drank atall. does it make me a bad mother because she got put on medicine and a stay down formula instead of me adding rice to her bottles? everybody is giving u there advice not everybody has the same views on things it doesnt mean there knocking your confidence there saying formula isnt going to kill your baby. if u cant increase your supply then u need to be open to all options. formula is just as good as breast. u have done so well to be pumping for this long you cant just dismiss stuff u dont want to hear.


----------



## Desi's_lost

aob1013 said:


> There is nothing wrong with formula milk, HOWEVER it is NOT the same as breastmilk and never will be.

Exactly how I feel.


----------



## aob1013

Please stick at the breastfeeding Desi, you are doing so well. Don't give up now :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I never dismissed formula if I had no other option and I never said using medicine made anyone a bad mother but comments like 'i cant believe you went ahead with the rice' when she didnt even know what she was talking about in the first place seeing i never asked if I should use rice, but if I could use more are harsh and unnecessary. And the smart alec posts werent called for either. those are the ones i'm refering to.


----------



## Desi's_lost

aob1013 said:


> Please stick at the breastfeeding Desi, you are doing so well. Don't give up now :hugs:

Thanks =], I wont. (unless i literally cannot feed her in which case I will not hesitate to supplement)


----------



## Desi's_lost

Oh, also to the girls who suggested trying a different thickener, i'm hesitant to do that because in ten days she's having surgery to repair a hernia. =/


----------



## lily123

BFing is definitely difficult, something that requires an absolute TONNE of support - and this is all a part of it! I know soooo many BFing mothers who've doubted themselves many many times, so you're not alone! You're doing so well, stick at BFing if you can hun!
Although if you need to suppliment, please don't feel bad about it, formula definitely isn't poison :flower:
xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Just thought I'd add that in America we don't have things like gaviscon and apparently our process for making rice cereal is different than a lot of other places because it's thinner (I can't remember exactly where I read this, otherwise I'd give you the link)

So doctors DO often prescribe a little rice cereal in the bottles to help with reflux. It's just another one of those differences between the UK and US. Not saying one's right and the other's wrong, just saying that we should all keep in mind that different countries have different ways of dealing with certain issues and we should all keep that in mind :flower:


----------



## Srrme

Desi's_lost said:


> recently i've been by myself with the baby a lot more and its been making it a lot harder to BF because i have to pump exclusively. Syri gave me trouble in the hospital being so impatient and such and then with her reflux it just wasnt worth it to not pump exclusively. So i had this great idea that i would try and get her back to the breast cause its so hard to keep up with pumping when there is no one to watch her when i do. i started simple, putting four ounces in the bottle so she'd only have to nurse for one more. went well at first but this last time she threw the biggest fit and would only nurse for maybe two minutes then would not stop crying. it was the most miserable frustrating thing. i ended crying almost as much as her. :cry:
> i absolutely do not believe in formula feeding unless the mother cant make enough milk/has a transmitable disease so i just dont know what to do =/
> 
> sorry had to get it out. :nope:

You can breastfeed, it just takes patience. Elias was born early, and during his stay in the NICU he was exclusively bottle fed my expressed breast milk. I was terrified that he would not be able to make the transition from bottle to breast, because bottle was all he knew, and he was already 2 months old. I read a lot of stories saying how difficult it would be too.

The first times we breastfed (the Nurse helped me the day before he was discharged), he fought me, and fussed and cried. It does get better though! With patience, he's been exclusively breastfeeding since he came home, and wouldn't have it any other way! 

You should try nursing her, and then topping it off with a bottle, instead of the other way around. 

My LO also has reflux, but I heard breastfeeding helps reduce reflux. He only spits up occasionally -- if I put him down too fast, or if he's put down flat on his back.


----------



## AriannasMama

Desi - the thickener is 100% organic and only has 3 ingredients in it. it was created by a pediatric GI (gastrointestinal) doctor specifically for babies with reflux, for those with aspiration problems, and for those who cant keep anything down., as well as those with some swallowing disorder that I cant remember the name of right now. Its definitely worth speaking to your pediatrician about. Mine gave me the go-ahead as long as Arianna didn't get an allergic reaction to it.

The main ingredient (carob bean) has been used in Europe for 50 some years to thicken foods and liquids (including breast milk and formula). 

I sound like a friggen spokesperson for this product :haha: but seriously, i am in love with it, its been a life saver.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Just thought I'd add that in America we don't have things like gaviscon and apparently our process for making rice cereal is different than a lot of other places because it's thinner (I can't remember exactly where I read this, otherwise I'd give you the link)
> 
> So doctors DO often prescribe a little rice cereal in the bottles to help with reflux. It's just another one of those differences between the UK and US. Not saying one's right and the other's wrong, just saying that we should all keep in mind that different countries have different ways of dealing with certain issues and we should all keep that in mind :flower:

Exactly why I thought it was mean that some of the girls here were slating her for doing it! :wacko:
It's like they think she pulled this out of her ass or something.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

aob1013 said:


> There is nothing wrong with formula milk, HOWEVER it is NOT the same as breastmilk and never will be.
> 
> ETA: Not trying to be a dick, just don't want any misinformation out there.



I wasn't saying that. Desi said she wasn't pumping enough, so using formula either instead of while she pumps enough to store or to top up anything pumped isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

rubixcyoob. said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with formula milk, HOWEVER it is NOT the same as breastmilk and never will be.
> 
> ETA: Not trying to be a dick, just don't want any misinformation out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't saying that. Desi said she wasn't pumping enough, so using formula either instead of while she pumps enough to store or to top up anything pumped isn't the end of the world.Click to expand...

Some people were saying she should just switch to FF as theres "nothing wrong with it" though. And yeah, theres nothing wrong with FF but she wants to keep BF because it's definitely better, so I don't think they should be telling her to just FF. xxx


----------



## aob1013

rubixcyoob. said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with formula milk, HOWEVER it is NOT the same as breastmilk and never will be.
> 
> ETA: Not trying to be a dick, just don't want any misinformation out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't saying that. Desi said she wasn't pumping enough, so using formula either instead of while she pumps enough to store or to top up anything pumped isn't the end of the world.Click to expand...

I was commenting on the poster that said that formula and breastmilk were the same.


----------



## Desi's_lost

AriannasMama said:


> Desi - the thickener is 100% organic and only has 3 ingredients in it. it was created by a pediatric GI (gastrointestinal) doctor specifically for babies with reflux, for those with aspiration problems, and for those who cant keep anything down., as well as those with some swallowing disorder that I cant remember the name of right now. Its definitely worth speaking to your pediatrician about. Mine gave me the go-ahead as long as Arianna didn't get an allergic reaction to it.
> 
> The main ingredient (carob bean) has been used in Europe for 50 some years to thicken foods and liquids (including breast milk and formula).
> 
> I sound like a friggen spokesperson for this product :haha: but seriously, i am in love with it, its been a life saver.

lol, i'll give them a call on Monday and see what they say. i'd still rather wait until after her surgery to start though cause even though i keep being told 'it isnt a big deal' i'm pretty nervous to be introducing new things so soon before.
Have you noticed any differences between how hungry Arianna is with thickener vs rice?


----------



## xgem27x

Marzipan_girl said:


> Some people were saying she should just switch to FF as theres "nothing wrong with it" though. And yeah, theres nothing wrong with FF but she wants to keep BF because *it's definitely better*, so I don't think they should be telling her to just FF. xxx

I really dont want to cause a debate here, I have no problem with either breastfeeding or bottle feeding BUT IT IS NOT DEFINATELY BETTER!!!
I'm not saying that formula is better, I am saying they are equal (not the same of course), but both have good and bad points, and it depends on mother and baby, everyone is different

For example, I was told by midwives* NOT TO BREASTFEED *my twins, and I was highly recommended to use formula milk, I argued my point because I wanted to try and breastfeed as I always believed this "breast is best" but in the end I took the advice of the midwives who were treating my babies, and went for the formula milk, which was specially formulated to help premature babies, breast milk would of been useless in this situation because it didnt have the stuff my boys needed, and FFing got my boys out of SCBU alot quicker so I could bring them home, if I had breastfed, they would of been in intensive care a lot longer... would like to add also, I gave my boys colostrum and breastmilk for the first week, I know coloustrum is BEST and would recommend it to anyone, as its only 2-3 days of expressing and you can bottle feed it mixed with formula, so its worth doing


But honestly how can you say breast is "definately better", you need to consider all situations and realise its not always... and its not a fact that its better, thats just your opinion and I have read through every post and no one is saying FFing is better, they are just saying that there is no harm in trying it... 

I dont mean this against you, like I said I dont want to debate or cause issues, but people treat "breast is best" as a fact and there is no better alternative to it - which is COMPLETELY WRONG!!!!!


----------



## aob1013

Breastmilk is better in terms of nutrition, ingredients etc .. it's not meant to make people feed bad, it's just fact.

Breastmilk isn't better, it's just, normal i guess.

When people say breast is best, they mean breastMILK is the best milk for a baby.

However breastfeeding isn't the best the wrong circumstances. Some Mum's can't because of medical reasons and some Mum's have a terrible time with it.

Nobody is better, we all love our babies at the end of the day and that is what matters the most. A loving, caring, kind, secure child who is formula fed is better than a breastfed, nasty, inconsiderate, angry child!

Also, i would rather a Mum formula feed and be happy than a Mum feeling forced to breastfeed and who then could devlelop PND. Formula isn't poision, my son had to have it as he was premature.

Anyway, what i am trying to say is that yes, nutritonally breastmilk is the preferred milk for a baby. When people say it, it isn't meant to make formula feeding mums feel inferior, it's just stating fact.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

xgem27x said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> Some people were saying she should just switch to FF as theres "nothing wrong with it" though. And yeah, theres nothing wrong with FF but she wants to keep BF because *it's definitely better*, so I don't think they should be telling her to just FF. xxx
> 
> I really dont want to cause a debate here, I have no problem with either breastfeeding or bottle feeding BUT IT IS NOT DEFINATELY BETTER!!!
> I'm not saying that formula is better, I am saying they are equal (not the same of course), but both have good and bad points, and it depends on mother and baby, everyone is different
> 
> For example, I was told by midwives* NOT TO BREASTFEED *my twins, and I was highly recommended to use formula milk, I argued my point because I wanted to try and breastfeed as I always believed this "breast is best" but in the end I took the advice of the midwives who were treating my babies, and went for the formula milk, which was specially formulated to help premature babies, breast milk would of been useless in this situation because it didnt have the stuff my boys needed, and FFing got my boys out of SCBU alot quicker so I could bring them home, if I had breastfed, they would of been in intensive care a lot longer... would like to add also, I gave my boys colostrum and breastmilk for the first week, I know coloustrum is BEST and would recommend it to anyone, as its only 2-3 days of expressing and you can bottle feed it mixed with formula, so its worth doing
> 
> 
> But honestly how can you say breast is "definately better", you need to consider all situations and realise its not always... and its not a fact that its better, thats just your opinion and I have read through every post and no one is saying FFing is better, they are just saying that there is no harm in trying it...
> 
> I dont mean this against you, like I said I dont want to debate or cause issues, but people treat "breast is best" as a fact and there is no better alternative to it - which is COMPLETELY WRONG!!!!!Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure every medical expert would agree that in MOST cases Breast IS best. Not in mine...because my breastmilk had like no calorific value (I barely ate so it was like water lmao) and my supply then went anyway. But in the vasttt majority of cases it IS better. You can't say in ALL CASES Breast and FF are equal because that's not true. It's not an opinion. Why do you think FF isn't allowed to be advertised? Because they don't want to give the impression it's the same as BF. Why do you think NHS hospitals are obsessively promoting BF? Because it's BETTER IN MOST CASES. The nutritional value of BF is superior. Not opinion...fact x


----------



## Marzipan_girl

BTW just becuse I say it's a fact that BF is better than FF, I in NO WAY WHATSOEVER believe that mothers who FF are less superior at ALL to mothers who BF no matter what reason they chose not to BF and i'll always be the first to defend them in that way.
If a mother doesn't want to or CAN'T (like in my case) BF for any reason, she shouldn't have to or feel bad that she isn't. I do believe that a content mother is not a worse mother just because she's doing what she's most comfortable with.
But you just can't deny the truth that Breast milk is still regardless of anything, superior. It's proven! You'll never find the same anti-bodies in Formula.


----------



## AriannasMama

Desi's_lost said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Desi - the thickener is 100% organic and only has 3 ingredients in it. it was created by a pediatric GI (gastrointestinal) doctor specifically for babies with reflux, for those with aspiration problems, and for those who cant keep anything down., as well as those with some swallowing disorder that I cant remember the name of right now. Its definitely worth speaking to your pediatrician about. Mine gave me the go-ahead as long as Arianna didn't get an allergic reaction to it.
> 
> The main ingredient (carob bean) has been used in Europe for 50 some years to thicken foods and liquids (including breast milk and formula).
> 
> I sound like a friggen spokesperson for this product :haha: but seriously, i am in love with it, its been a life saver.
> 
> lol, i'll give them a call on Monday and see what they say. i'd still rather wait until after her surgery to start though cause even though i keep being told 'it isnt a big deal' i'm pretty nervous to be introducing new things so soon before.
> Have you noticed any differences between how hungry Arianna is with thickener vs rice?Click to expand...


The rice made Arianna constipated. Plus rice has no nutritional value and when you put rice in their bottle they fill up on that rather then the milk. She rarely spits up with the thickener, a dribble here and there and she is SO much happier. Its more expensive ($25 for a months supply) but imo her comfort doesnt have a price.


----------



## pinkribbon

annawrigley said:


> Aww sorry you're going through a rough time :hugs: Why are you so against formula? If BFing/pumping is making you so miserable it wouldn't be the end of the world to switch. You have given her almost 3 months of the best start, formula's not poison :lol: x

 
I agree with what was said here. I was gutted I couldn't BF for longer, he made me bleed and sore and I had a rough time after birth etc, but my LO is doing well on formula so I don't feel that guilty anymore. Maybe switching to formula would work for you too? Sometimes BFing just doesnt work out :hugs:


----------



## amybean

i used rice as a thickener for both of mine (reflux...) *and i'm in the UK * :shrug: its up to the mother, and the individual baby. If you dont agree dont give someone a 'hard time' about it, just suggest alternative options. 

Good luck, and just so you know my daughters are perfectly fine after me using rice :flower: xx


----------



## annawrigley

amybean said:


> i used rice as a thickener for both of mine (reflux...) *and i'm in the UK * :shrug: its up to the mother, and the individual baby. If you dont agree dont give someone a 'hard time' about it, just suggest alternative options.
> 
> *Good luck, and just so you know my daughters are perfectly fine after me using rice  xx*

Often problems related to giving solids to babies with immature guts don't present themselves until much later on


----------



## pinkribbon

annawrigley said:


> amybean said:
> 
> 
> i used rice as a thickener for both of mine (reflux...) *and i'm in the UK * :shrug: its up to the mother, and the individual baby. If you dont agree dont give someone a 'hard time' about it, just suggest alternative options.
> 
> *Good luck, and just so you know my daughters are perfectly fine after me using rice  xx*
> 
> Often problems related to giving solids to babies with immature guts don't present themselves until much later onClick to expand...

Just out of curiosity what kinds of things happen later on? I'm just generally being nosey :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

pinkribbon said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amybean said:
> 
> 
> i used rice as a thickener for both of mine (reflux...) *and i'm in the UK * :shrug: its up to the mother, and the individual baby. If you dont agree dont give someone a 'hard time' about it, just suggest alternative options.
> 
> *Good luck, and just so you know my daughters are perfectly fine after me using rice  xx*
> 
> Often problems related to giving solids to babies with immature guts don't present themselves until much later onClick to expand...
> 
> Just out of curiosity what kinds of things happen later on? I'm just generally being nosey :haha:Click to expand...

IBS is a common one, and food intolerances.


----------



## pinkribbon

rainbows_x said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amybean said:
> 
> 
> i used rice as a thickener for both of mine (reflux...) *and i'm in the UK * :shrug: its up to the mother, and the individual baby. If you dont agree dont give someone a 'hard time' about it, just suggest alternative options.
> 
> *Good luck, and just so you know my daughters are perfectly fine after me using rice  xx*
> 
> Often problems related to giving solids to babies with immature guts don't present themselves until much later onClick to expand...
> 
> Just out of curiosity what kinds of things happen later on? I'm just generally being nosey :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> IBS is a common one, and food intolerances.Click to expand...


Ah right, I knew weaning too early could cause problems etc but was just curious as to what exactly lol x


----------



## stephybump2be

Desi's_lost said:


> recently i've been by myself with the baby a lot more and its been making it a lot harder to BF because i have to pump exclusively. Syri gave me trouble in the hospital being so impatient and such and then with her reflux it just wasnt worth it to not pump exclusively. So i had this great idea that i would try and get her back to the breast cause its so hard to keep up with pumping when there is no one to watch her when i do. i started simple, putting four ounces in the bottle so she'd only have to nurse for one more. went well at first but this last time she threw the biggest fit and would only nurse for maybe two minutes then would not stop crying. it was the most miserable frustrating thing. i ended crying almost as much as her. :cry:
> i absolutely do not believe in formula feeding unless the mother cant make enough milk/has a transmitable disease so i just dont know what to do =/
> 
> sorry had to get it out. :nope:

Hi Desi KEEP UP THE BREASTFEEDING - CRUDIAL IN REFLUX

I completely understand where ur comin from - my little sophie is 18wks and sufferrs terrible pain from silent reflux. I am also struggling to bf, despite the fact that I am a trained 'breastfeeding peer support volunteer'. I live in Scotland (UK).

My dd is currently medicated with gaviscon infant (sachets), domperidone 2.2ml x4 daily; omeprazole 16.4mg x1 daily. These are the max doses for her weight (12lbs), although i have read on forums of other babies taking much larger doses of losec (omepraz).

I have two boys (yrs n 2yrs) and had to express exclusively when sophie was in so much pain that she went on a nursing strike and started to dehydrate. I know where ur comin from cos i found it near impossible to get time to express often enough to keep up my supply - comforting a baby that screamed almost constantly, looking after a 2yr old and collecting 5yr old from school - i phoned my OH at work in tears and he took time off to help me. I have also topped up with ff twice (cow & gate comfort milk - seems to get best feedback), although she's hardly touched it.

You can also be prescribed Domperidone (yes, same thing my baby gets to help with the reflux!) to increase ur milk supply (just google it). You can also try 'power pumping': pump for 10-20 mins stop for 10 mins, pump 10-20mins stop for 10mins, pump 10-20mins. Even if you don't get loads of milk this stimulation increases ur supply by imitating a baby during a growth spurt

Have a look at www.kellymom.com - loads of good info and a link to great article on bf reflux babies. Also has great advice on getting your LO to take milk from your breast again - took me time and patience, but i found the best thing to do was put her to the breast while she was still half asleep in a quiet room with lullaby's playing - if LO starts fretting jst give a bottle and try again after the next sleep.

If you look at other threads on here and other sites, most mums with reflux babies are constantly trying different formulas to find one that the baby will tolerate but without success (although cow & gate comfort seems to work best). Bf is way better: easier to tolerate, digested twice as fast etc.

Good websites:
kellymom.com
infant rflux.com
askdrsears.com (search for reflux or GER)

You WILL make it, YOU will be able to BF straight from the breast - jst have patience and spend the time you need, because you have the determination and belief that bf is best for your baby.

Give yourself a huge pat on the back for how well you've done already.

Good luck, hope some of this helps x

ps use a dummy/pacifier if you're not already - the increased saliva helps neutralise stomach acid. Try putting baby to slepp on tummy (while you can watch at first) if not getting to sleep otherwise x


----------



## stephybump2be

By the way, it took me a full week to get sophie to bf from me again - i think i was jst so stressed and upset that there wasn't a calm, relaxed atmosphere - jst keep trying and have loads of skin-to-skin without your top on to get baby used to and enjoying the contact

Sorry post soooo long!


----------

